# Why do dogs eat Grass?



## Maverick (Sep 20, 2008)

I have always wondered why do dogs eat grass?


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Some dogs just like to eat grass, quite often a dog will eat grass when they are not feeling well because it will help them to vomit up whatever is in their stomach that's bothering them, and in general, if a dog isn't feeling well they will eat grass to help their digestive system expel whatever is in it to help clean it out whether it makes them vomit it up or poop it out.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Rex has always eaten grass, we call him the weedwacker!


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

Maverick said:


> I have always wondered why do dogs eat grass?


Dogs are actually omnivores, but grass contains a chemical which induces vomiting, which helps removes toxic in your dog's body if it ate something thats harmful to them :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think you got your wording wrong! Dogs are CARNIVORES, and some dogs will eat grass for no reason at all, not necessarilly because they have a upset stomach.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my dogs love to eat the fresh spring grass! most of the time Ruckus does it because it taste good.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

CCSE said:


> Dogs are actually omnivores, but grass contains a chemical which induces vomiting, which helps removes toxic in your dog's body if it ate something thats harmful to them :smile:


Dogs are actually carnivores and generally just eat grass to either throw up or because it tastes good. It always comes out looking the same way it went in, indicating that they haven't derived any nutrients from it whatsoever. Which also indicates that they aren't omnivores.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs eat grass at times and then they normally throw up. Guess its just a way for them to relieve a stomach ache! It's not going to hurt them if they eat some grass, but if they are constantly doing this I would ask the vet about it. Mine do not do this all the time like grazing cattle, just occasionally when they are I suppose not feeling well since they do throw up after!


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I think you got your wording wrong! Dogs are CARNIVORES, and some dogs will eat grass for no reason at all, not necessarilly because they have a upset stomach.


Im not very sure actually, cause i think i read it in one of the many books im reading up on. Im getting a pup next month, and so ive been doing lots of research. Sorry about that mistake :S but i've heard and read about people feeding veggies in their dog's diet and they doing fine, so i thought they could do well with both. I feel more enlightened too after finding this website. Thanks 

Are dogs carnivores or omnivores? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CCSE said:


> but i've heard and read about people feeding veggies in their dog's diet and they doing fine, so i thought they could do well with both. I feel more enlightened too after finding this website. Thanks


What you hear about is people feeding their dogs processed veggies. Dogs are incapable of digesting and extracting nutrients from whole fresh vegetables. That by itself says they have no nutritional need for them. My dogs haven't eaten a veggie or fruit in almost 8 years and are healthy. My 5yo Great Dane, Thor, has never eaten a fruit or veggie in his life.

Dogs can digest and extract nutrients from how fresh raw meat, bones, and organs. That tells you they are carnivores.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CCSE said:


> Im not very sure actually, cause i think i read it in one of the many books im reading up on. Im getting a pup next month, and so ive been doing lots of research. Sorry about that mistake :S but i've heard and read about people feeding veggies in their dog's diet and they doing fine, so i thought they could do well with both. I feel more enlightened too after finding this website. Thanks


A few pics that might help out a bit too. :biggrin:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/2200-raw-feeding-its-finest-caution-graphic-photos.html

Man, these pics have been so useful. :smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

dogs probably ARE carnivores. but I personally enjoy feeding my dogs carrots and apples as treats. and blue buffalo canned food because you can see the veggies in it. I feel like it may give my dog some added vitamins and minerals. may not! either way, dogs can eat fruits and veggies just fine! but pass on most grains.


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

THANKS everyone for the clarification  
and man, those pictures are woah. we dont see such things around in my country.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CCSE said:


> THANKS everyone for the clarification
> and man, those pictures are woah. we dont see such things around in my country.


Where are ya from? :smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I think you got your wording wrong! Dogs are CARNIVORES, and some dogs will eat grass for no reason at all, not necessarilly because they have a upset stomach.


Titus went outside one day and saw all of the cows behind the house eating grass, (I think he looks, walks, runs and plays like a cow) and he decided that day that he was going to do that too. Now he will randomly go outside and eat grass for the heck of it.
Other times Owen and Titus will start eating grass if I haven't fed them dinner the night before and didn't get it to them in the morning. As soon as they get it in the afternoon, they are fine and don't eat the grass anymore. Kind of a warning that they will go vegitarian if I don't feed them soon, as tho they are shriveling up or something.


----------



## CCSE (Feb 25, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Where are ya from? :smile:


Singapore! the only wild animals you see around are monkeys, squirrels and snakes ( only if ure lucky, i only saw them afew times in a park near my place) so we dont have alot of wildlife roaming free around here:frown:


----------

